# Who is the Oldest EMT on EMTLIFE



## possum (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm just wonder who is the oldesr EMT on EMTLIFE is?....

I'm going on my 10th year


----------



## firecoins (Oct 30, 2007)

I have 8 years experience.


----------



## firetender (Oct 30, 2007)

12 (or more if you want to count attending when it was "If you have a driver's license, an 8 hr. ARC-First Aid Card, and don't puke at the sight of blood, come on board!")


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 30, 2007)

30 yrs. this past June 8'th. That is full time, and I started in working in ER when I was 15 so add a couple of years to that. I have 17 years as a RN.  Amazing, I still work 96+ hrs a week. 

No, I don't need blue pads... 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Oct 30, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> 30 yrs. this past June 8'th. That is full time, and I started in working in ER when I was 15 so add a couple of years to that. I have 17 years as a RN.  Amazing, I still work 96+ hrs a week.
> 
> No, I don't need blue pads...
> 
> R/r 911



how do you find the time to post?


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Oct 30, 2007)

Eight years as a Navy Corpsman (field med, and ambulance for a year), three years EMT, just kicked fifteen years as a paramedic, putting me to 19 years total in EMS full-time.

At 42, I don't bounce like I used to.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 30, 2007)

I do it while my basic lifts the cot, assess the patient, administers the med.'s , start the IV's, intubates the patient, and drives back... while I collect the fee.. Hey, the basics have contended they could do it ! 


*just joking!

R/r 911


----------



## DAN911 (Oct 31, 2007)

5 and half years for me.:blush:


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh thank God!  I thought you were asking how old we were!  

I have 5 years experience with EMS administration, record keeping, credentialing, setting up classes, billing, doing the stuff even basics won't touch, followed by 7 years as an EMT-B.


----------



## certguy (Nov 1, 2007)

*Who's the oldest ??????*

Originally , 14 yrs. , 5 FD , 8 private amb. . Originally got certified in 1980 while in the USN . I was the first non - corpsman to complete navy EMT school at NAS Miramar . ( bummer , the marines have the base now ) I took a 15 yr hiadus and recerted NREMT in june . I think rid's got us all beat . 

                              Craig   :unsure:


----------



## reaper (Nov 1, 2007)

17 Years in EMS. But, I will not say "OLD" !!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 1, 2007)

reaper said:


> But, I will not say "OLD" !!!!



Ditto! 

R/r 911


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 2, 2007)

Took my first EMT class in 1980, but was riding on units since I was an "adult advisor" in an Explorer post at the ripe old age of 19 or 20, and have been a firefighter in one form or another continuously since 1981. That gives me about 27 years, give or take a few months; and no, I'm not old, either!


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been an EMT for 8 years, and have finally gotten my butt in gear to go to medic school.  I really should have done it a long, long time ago!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 4, 2007)

*Human years or dog years, LOL*

8 years going on 9, On the busy days it seems like 20!  Yikes!!


----------



## joemt (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been an EMT since 1991... and was a First Responder for a couple of years before that.

Jo


----------



## SC Bird (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I might get the youngest pup award.  Still in Basic school and have only two internships for true experience.

-Matt


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 5, 2007)

Man, why does this always come up? I received my first EMT card in 1974, then became a paramedic in 1980. You do the math. I'm to old to count that high ----------ha!

Canoeman


----------



## babygirl2882 (Nov 5, 2007)

SC Bird said:


> I think I might get the youngest pup award.  Still in Basic school and have only two internships for true experience.
> 
> -Matt



Well if the question who is the youngest with some kind of ems education you win...but I think I might win youngest  but I do have 2 medic first aid cards  lol!


----------



## emt 92591 (Nov 6, 2007)

i feel like a newborn a year in EMS and less than a year here.
this is a wonderful site Keep It Up ^_^ Jamie


----------



## Anomalous (Nov 8, 2007)

28 years.

I would have quit but I thought we got a gold watch and a pension after 30 years.  


Next summer will be 25 years for my wife.


----------

